# The skies turn...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...as noted by Peter Grimes. In this case, the Autumn Equinox, marking the arrival of fall, occurs in about one hour, at 3:50 AM Eastern on 9/23. Say good-bye to another summer. The days will grow shorter and winter weather is just over the horizon!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

you have seasons in California? I thought there is perpetual summer there. 
yes, autumn is coming. Two more nice months ahead when the trees will show the autumn colors, which is great for photography, and the another 4-5 months of ugly winter with darkness, coldness, dampness, occasional snow.
my favorite seasons are spring > autumn > summer > winter


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Living in Singapore for 3,5 years made me really appreciate to have four seasons here in Europe again.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't say that I like the winter up here. What I dislike most is the short daylight, down to about 6-7 hours (though obviously it's even more pronounced further north). Also, of course, the general lack of outdoor public & city life, and the bleak, unfertile landscapes.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

no arguing with the tilt of the Earth's axis and orbit.....


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

For Ken's region, the days will get shorter but "winter weather" typically amounts to a few days of drizzle and a 5 degree drop in average temps, and occasional rough conditions on the coast... not exactly a snowbound death freeze...

But CA is not all sunny coastline and has large chains of mountains ranging over 14,000 feet in elevation. These areas experience extreme variations in weather and the terrain creates many challenges. Last February I had a 9 feet of floodwater in my street, in Sonoma County, aka the "wine country". Tourists who visit during the summer have no awareness of these things. 

And then there are the wildfires which we are fending off now, and we call this "fire season". CA's climate is often called Mediterranean but lacks the summer thunderstorms that are common elsewhere, Instead they happen just rarely enough to spark fires but not douse them.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> no arguing with the tilt of the Earth's axis and orbit.....


Well, sometimes one can at least escape to regions with a different climate.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's the vernal equinox south of the equator. Things will be getting less chilly in Chile.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> For Ken's region, the days will get shorter but "winter weather" typically amounts to a few days of drizzle and a 5 degree drop in average temps, and occasional rough conditions on the coast... not exactly a snowbound death freeze...


Just for the record, average highs here range from 68F (20C)in Dec-Jan to 85F (29C) in Aug. Average lows range from 40F (5C) in Dec to 61F (16C) in Aug. Average rainfall is about 14 inches, mostly from Oct-Apr.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Just for the record, average highs here range from 68F (20C)in Dec-Jan to 85F (29C) in August. Average lows range from 40F (5C) in Dec to 61F (16C) in Aug. Average rainfall is about 14 inches, mostly from Oct-Apr.


Averages that "range"... neat math trick...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Autumn in Florida. Time to change to my Fall flip flops.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> no arguing with the tilt of the Earth's axis and orbit.....


Only because it hasn't come up in the Fooling Mother Nature thread......yet!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> ...as noted by Peter Grimes. In this case, the Autumn Equinox, marking the arrival of fall, occurs in about one hour, at 3:50 AM Eastern on 9/23. Say good-bye to another summer. The days will grow shorter and winter weather is just over the horizon!


And to think we are past it and sitting on the other side. The days are getting longer.


----------

